
Firefox drops Google as default search engine, signs five-year deal with Yahoo - hashx
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/19/7250513/firefox-signs-yahoo-as-default-search-engine-/
======
jhibbets
Wow, just wow. I don't know the last time I searched using Yahoo.

